# Apple Ipod 4G 32GB version from which shop?



## Tenida (Apr 22, 2011)

I want to buy an *Apple Ipod 4G 32 GB *version.From which shop i will get best price in* KOLKATA.*In apple flagship store they quote for the MRP price.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 23, 2011)

AFAIK 4 is the latest till now. 4G/5 hasn't been released anywhere yet!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 23, 2011)

@akshayt 
I think he is talking about iPod touch 4.

@op

for best prices try eBay 

*Apple iPod Touch 32GB 4th Gen | Apple iPod Touch MP3 Players at eBay India*


----------



## Tenida (Apr 23, 2011)

@Sriharsha_madieni Thanks buddy.But i don't want to purchase online.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 24, 2011)

If you dont want to buy online then try retail shops and quote there prices and buy from the cheapest one.

Dont try Croma and Ezone as they will most probablly going to give you a price of 19900.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## aroraanant (May 4, 2011)

buy it from ebay coz u want get that price anywhere else and also now a days summer offer is also going on which would be really beneficial for u 
Check out these links
New Apple iPod Touch 8GB with Camera 4th Gen + Warranty

New Apple iPod Touch 32GB with Camera 4th Gen + Warranty

Summer Offer


----------



## KDroid (May 5, 2011)

Don't hesitate! Buy @ eBay


----------



## aniket.cain (May 12, 2011)

I just bought one from eBay 2 days ago. It was a Deal of the Week item. That is over now. 32GB model only for Rs. 13,750. Got delivered in 2 days.


----------

